# Phlebotomy



## heatherwinters (Nov 6, 2008)

When billing for lab draws in New York State in a Family Practice office, does an MD have to be on site in order to bill for the nursing performing the service? i.e. 99000 with 36415.  Any feedback with supporting documentation would be helpful.  Thank you


----------

